# Fed up with D* and 6.3a crap!



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Tonight's House episode had so many long audio dropouts that I could barely keep up with the plot.

I am beginning to get paranoid and wonder if this may be D*'s way of making us dissatisfied with our HR10-250's and encouraging us to go to the new piece of sh*t HR20-700 that doesn't work either.

They are also forcing many of you who are fed up with the 6.3a problems to spend money to order a disk with the old dependable 3f software when they could easily admit there are problems and DOWNLOAD the 3f software until 6.3 is fixed!

I am paying for the protection plan on my HR10-250's I am going to insist that D* either download the 3f software or send me two new receivers with 3f on them. I they don't do either then I am going to file a complaint with my State Attorney General that D* will not honor the terms of their protection plan.

I can kick my ass for not listening to my own advice to leave the phone lines disconnected until it appeared that the software was stable!

I have been with D* since 1999 but now the grass on the other side is looking greener.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You might be able to negotiate replacements with the 3.1.5f software, but there's no way for DirecTV to "download" that older software to your HR10-250. I'm trying to get an update from my DirecTV contacts about the progress of the fix they're working on with Tivo. Hopefully it will come sooner rather than later. 

This problem is driving me nuts, too. Turning on Closed Captions helps a bit, but it's still very annoying.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Why not simply restore the backup image you made of 3.1.5f to your HDTivos? You did make a backup, didn't you? If not, there's an image floating around the bittorrent sites if you need one.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

captain_video said:


> Why not simply restore the backup image you made of 3.1.5f to your HDTivos? You did make a backup, didn't you? If not, there's an image floating around the bittorrent sites if you need one.


Indeed. Always make a backup...you may never need it, but then again, in situations like 6.3 (for many of us) it comes in very handy.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Indeed. Always make a backup...you may never need it, but then again, in situations like 6.3 (for many of us) it comes in very handy.


Iam too having problems with audio dropouts...can anybody explain online...step by step how to return the original HR10 to the 3.1.5f software....which was before the 6.3??? I would really appreciate it...and maybe other HR10 users that are having the same drop out problems......I am a fairly new user...and don't know anything when it comes to saving or keeping a copy ofthe 3.1f...so if someone can walk me thru it...I would love to get rid of the 6.3 and put my HR10 back to its original condition....THANKS!!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bachj said:


> Iam too having problems with audio dropouts...can anybody explain online...step by step how to return the original HR10 to the 3.1.5f software....which was before the 6.3??? I would really appreciate it...and maybe other HR10 users that are having the same drop out problems......I am a fairly new user...and don't know anything when it comes to saving or keeping a copy ofthe 3.1f...so if someone can walk me thru it...I would love to get rid of the 6.3 and put my HR10 back to its original condition....THANKS!!!


It's not easy to revert back to 3.1.5f, unless you're willing to pull the DVR's hard drive, install it in a PC, and use software tools like DVR Upgrade's InstantCake utility to restore the DVR's software image files.

Step-by-step instructions can be found here ...
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

oldguy1 said:


> Tonight's House episode had so many long audio dropouts that I could barely keep up with the plot.
> 
> I am beginning to get paranoid and wonder if this may be D*'s way of making us dissatisfied with our HR10-250's and encouraging us to go to the new piece of sh*t HR20-700 that doesn't work either.
> 
> ...


Remember that a few months ago people were asking/demanding that 6.3 be released for their HR 10-250s. Now that it is released, many of those same people are unhappy and wish they had their old software version back.

As far as the grass looking greener on the other side, you might want to check some of the posts on the various DBS discusssion sites about E*'s new HD DVR. Judging from most of those posts, the grass is not exactly green over there either, more like some shade of "baby poop" yellow.

Just my opinion!


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Does the audio Hr10-250 6.3 drop outs happen in an analog connection too?? or just digital. My connection is with the optical to a preamp wjondering if its a wayste of time to run analog to the preamp, until its fixed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rlgold88 said:


> Does the audio Hr10-250 6.3 drop outs happen in an analog connection too?? or just digital. My connection is with the optical to a preamp wjondering if its a wayste of time to run analog to the preamp, until its fixed.


Yes. It doesn't matter which audio outputs you use.


----------



## zchrisz (Jun 15, 2004)

i agree i was watching house and the audio drop outs are ridiculous, i never had them before, and i never asked for the 6.3a update, it was done automatically.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

No problems with my three HR10-250's but I also rarely watch Fox. Only the footbal games until 24 starts. But I've had no dropouts during the games or any of the other channels. 6.3a has been great on my three units.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Mine works fine. Maybe your problems lie elsewhere.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

No it is there. Sometime it might not happen but it IS there.


----------



## metarzanujane (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank God I found this forum again, somehow Google kept sending me to some other "DBS" forum which is directing consumers to that terrible site of miss information and confusion.

Anyways enoughe of that rant,

Quick question for you most highly respected guru's on the HR10. Our HR10-250 has not upgraded yet to the new software. Should we unplug our phone line to the unit to avoid upgrade until the problems are resolved?

Our HR10 aint broke works like a charm with no issues, My pops always told me "if it aint broke don't fix it".

Just worried if we unplug the phone line DTV will give us a hard time about it not being connected.


Thanks in advance,

Tarzan need to learn how to locate remote,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Jane,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Help me please


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If you're still on 3.1.5 yes unplug the phone line. But if your phone line is plugged in and working I have no idea why would haven't upgraded. I'm moving mine back to 3.1.5 until something like a 6.3b is released. Even then I'm waiting for a while before I upgrade.


----------

